# New lens needed, please help



## paranoic (May 23, 2012)

hello guys,

i bought my very first dslr eos 1100d with kit lens EF-S 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6 iii without stabilisor. so far i have learned very much about DSLR usage, and now i have need to improve my pictures quality. so i started searching for newer and better lens but i am insecure about it, mostly because i want to buy sigma or tamron f2.8 lens, around 18-55 focal lenght, because of my low budget. what is te best way to choose right lens, and MOST important, will i get better picture quality like portrait clearance, which i am not satisfied at this point with my kit lens. of course i would not shoot portraits only, i want to use it for all other motives.

I would appreciate any help, so thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## fasihjee (May 25, 2012)

Since you already have 18-55 Non IS I would prefer to go for Canon 55-250 IS - this might full fill your need as it's cheap, has good focal length and ideal for distant & portrait photography. 

I won't be suggesting you to go for "L" series since its about "BIG BUCKS" and surely you don't want to scratch at this very moment.


----------



## fasihjee (May 25, 2012)

If you're looking for large aperture and on budget you can also go for Canon 50mm 1.8.


----------



## morganza (May 26, 2012)

Look it up from Amazon, I've bought 2 of my lenses from there and i wouldnt complain about them.


----------



## rfernando (May 31, 2012)

I would recommend the Canon 17-55 f2.8. It is considered the L lenses for crop sensored bodies. It is more on the expensive end but you mentioned that you want better picture quality. Check out Amazon for reviews on the lens.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (May 31, 2012)

What is your budget?
$600 after MIR -> Tamron SP AF 17-50mm f/2.8 XR Di II LD IF
$734 -> Canon EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM
$1099 -> Canon EF-S 17-55mm F/2.8 IS USM


----------

